# How much do you spend on a handbag?



## Tyari (Sep 19, 2012)

Usually, I spend about $45-50 on a regular bag, but I do like high-end bags like D&amp;B, Coach, etc., as well. My dream is to own a Louis Vuitton bag. How much do/would you spend on a bag?


----------



## shandimessmer (Sep 19, 2012)

I usually spend between $75-$100 per bag, not including the matching wallet (which I always get). I have a handbag problem . . . .


----------



## Amarah (Sep 19, 2012)

I would spend up to $150 on a handbag and I dont like switching bags so I tend to buy a black one for every day.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 19, 2012)

This is kind of a two-part question for me: I like unusual bags of various sorts (one of my favorites is a Tillys bag that looks like a Warhol painting of Edie Sedgwick), but I'm generally not willing spend more than $25 for those.

Betsey Johnson, on the other hand? Oh my. She's my favorite designer and I have loved a lot of her bags--the most I've spent on one was $85 (the bag had a full retail of $288) and I'll be blunt--it was the first bag I ever purchased that had a dust bag. I felt so grown. LOL


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 19, 2012)

I have spent $200+ on handbags before, but I don't usually spend too much anymore. I'm not concerned about matching wallets; I like to mix it up. Lol, I have a few handbags that came with dustbags, too lol. Plus, I find myself switching up bags or falling in love and wearing the sh#t outta one or two. So oftentimes, I'll look around TJMaxx, Ross or other discount stores. I'm not too concerned about trends when looking to purchase. I stick to what I like, buttery soft leather feel or patent and shiny, hardware, interesting patterns like ostrich or croc, and just recently trying to break out of neutrals. Big is always good, can't believe I turned into one of those ladies who carries a house in her bag lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a handbag problem, or more a kate spade problem. I try to buy them on clearance at nordstrom or lord and taylor or bloomingdales, or off of gilt.com when they show up there, but I'm kind of ashamed to admit that I have spent over $300 on a purse. The number of purses I have with dustbags that I never even carry is really sad. I should take them to a second hand shop, but I just find a lot of comfort in them. It's a bad habit.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 19, 2012)

Most of my bags are all $20-75 since they get beat up so quickly but I have been fawning over the Phillip Lim pashli satchel for MONTHS now. I would be happy with something cheap in a similar style but I haven't found any knockoffs floating around. I hope I can eventually own the real one though, if I still love the style as much by the time I graduate and cash my first engineering paycheck haha.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a handbag problem, or more a kate spade problem. I try to buy them on clearance at nordstrom or lord and taylor or bloomingdales, or off of gilt.com when they show up there, but I'm kind of ashamed to admit that I have spent over $300 on a purse. The number of purses I have with dustbags that I never even carry is really sad. I should take them to a second hand shop, but I just find a lot of comfort in them. It's a bad habit.


 I have a new found love of Kate Spade!  I've purchased 2 in the last 2 months from the outlet.  Got each for under $80.  I used to buy D&amp;B and Coach like crazy, but now I like to keep my collection under 10, and pieces that won't go out of style.  I sold a bunch of my old ones on ebay, got quite a bit for them too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a new found love of Kate Spade!  I've purchased 2 in the last 2 months from the outlet.  Got each for under $80.  I used to buy D&amp;B and Coach like crazy, but now I like to keep my collection under 10, and pieces that won't go out of style.  I sold a bunch of my old ones on ebay, got quite a bit for them too!


 That is the best thing about kate spade to me...they are always "classic" never go out of style bags. And I find them to be less...idk how to put htis nicely...gaudy??? than coach, because I feel like coach is always covered in Cs.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is the best thing about kate spade to me...they are always "classic" never go out of style bags. And I find them to be less...idk how to put htis nicely...gaudy??? than coach, *because I feel like coach is always covered in Cs*.


 Actually, they have a ton of leather non-logo bags.

The most I spent was on my Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 (I have the Damier Ebene print, not the monogram). I wanna say I spent around $800, but it has been quite some time so I am not sure of the price. I have a lot of Coach, some Dooney &amp; Bourke, and a few other brands. I did win a $2k handbag, a Chloe Paraty, but that doesn't count since I didn't actually spend the money on one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, they have a ton of leather non-logo bags.


 I know, but I rarely see anyone carrying those, and when I worked at macy's those were never the ones that sold, which is why I *feel *like all of their bags are tacky.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, but I rarely see anyone carrying those, and when I worked at macy's those were never the ones that sold, which is why I *feel *like all of their bags are tacky.


 I don't even get that. I have seen ladies at the outlet looking for only the logo bags. I can't wrap my mind around it lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't even get that. I have seen ladies at the outlet looking for only the logo bags. I can't wrap my mind around it lol.


 I guess its a (perceived) status thing, at least that is the only thing I can understand...kind of like.."I'm carrying a coach bag so everyone should know it".  It's weird to me too.


----------



## BombDiggity (Sep 19, 2012)

I have two "sets" of bags, I have my lower end bags, most of which I get at Winners and stuff.. These are my daily bags that see the harshness of daily life they cost anywhere from $50-$100... And I use them everyday until they desintegrate lol

Then I have my higher end bags... I have a Michael Kors Large Hamilton bag that was $470 and I also have a used 100% authentic Louis Vuitton 25 Speedy that I bought for $200. I just bought a Diesel bag too, that I actually got for $50 (it was 70% off!)

I feel like its worth spending on my "higher end" bags because they're just of better quality (real leather and etc.) and I know that they'll last me a long time.. My Speedy is the perfect example, it was made in 2001, its got wear and tear (obviously) but it still looks/functions great!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 19, 2012)

I will not buy a bag that's more than $50. The most expensive bag I have was a gift from Christmas and that was around $200. Eek!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 19, 2012)

I would spend any more than $85 on a bag.  I prefer the $25-35 range.  I don't like carrying hand bags, I like either a small messenger bag or something cross shoulder so I can multi-task... push a grocery cart, check my phone, hold children's hands etc.


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 20, 2012)

The most expensive I bought was $200 for hubby. Mine would be like $100 -- i am okay with it.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The most expensive I bought was $200 for hubby. Mine would be like $100 -- i am okay with it.


 Lol, my husband uses a $400 Cartier wallet.  He's had it for 4 years, but that's why he can't complain about me buying purses.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 20, 2012)

I still have some bags left over from dating a really rich guy a few years back, I think the most expensive bag he bought for me was a $2000 one from Bottega Veneta in addition to all sorts of fancy designer clothes and other accessories. Now that I'm self-employed I only spend up to $150-200 on a single bag.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmm... The most I've spent is about 450. I'm a Coach and Michael Kors fan, all of which are leather. I own a Louis Vuitton bag, but that was a gift.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm curious, how did you score an LV for $200?



> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then I have my higher end bags... I have a Michael Kors Large Hamilton bag that was $470 and I also have a used 100% authentic Louis Vuitton 25 Speedy that I bought for $200. I just bought a Diesel bag too, that I actually got for $50 (it was 70% off!)


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would spend any more than $85 on a bag.  I prefer the $25-35 range.  I don't like carrying hand bags, I like either a small messenger bag or something cross shoulder so I can multi-task... push a grocery cart, check my phone, hold children's hands etc.


This is me. I don't like spending a lot and rarely do on purses. I seem to destroy them quickly so it's not worth it.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Sep 21, 2012)

*I would probably spend $150 tops. I switch bags every year or two. I haven't actually gotten *

*a super expensive one yet, but I'd love to get a Juicy Courture one sometime.*


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 21, 2012)

try the juicy outlet. my cousin got a beach bag for about  $50. I also saw some really good deals at Ross. I have one that you might be interested in. It's a black leather one. I haven't used it for years and it's in good shape. I would rather have it go to good home then sit in my closet. PM me if you're intrested.



> Originally Posted by *mizjmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I would probably spend $150 tops. I switch bags every year or two. I haven't actually gotten *
> 
> *a super expensive one yet, but I'd love to get a Juicy Courture one sometime.*


----------



## TacomaGirl (Sep 21, 2012)

I haven't spent more than $250 on a bag. There's a Longchamp one that has been calling my name but I can't justify spending that much on my self when I've got bills/ tuition to deal with. I don't mind dropping some cash on a bag that I can use every day and will last for some years. Not to mention I can  ebay old bags once I'm done with them. A statement bag with good hardware is my weakness.


----------



## astokes (Sep 21, 2012)

I haven't bought a bag worth more than $100. For "big" birthdays/events my mom likes to get me nice bags. (21st birthday was a Marc Jacobs crossbody bag that I use everyday)

I inherited a Gucci Boston and a Louis Vuitton Noe from my grandma when she passed away.

I've bought a couple BCBG bags on sale. I'm a sucker for tote bags, reusable shopping bags for carrying school stuff around campus.  Lol.

I certainly lust after the expensive bags, but i don't think I could justify spending more than $100 on myself right now.


----------



## BombDiggity (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious, how did you score an LV for $200?


 

I actually got it off eBay, I was really concerned about doing it because I thought it would be a fake, especially since the seller was from half way around the world, despite their good feedback... I just did as much research on the serial numbers and how they worked, the leather patterns and stitching online and etc. and I just compared all the info I had to the phots in the eBay ad..

I just bit the bullet and bought it... After my bag came in the mail, it reeked of stale cigarettes lol.. I thought that was a bad sign, but I took it to a LV store in Toronto anyways and one of the older more experienced LV sales ladies looked at it and inspected it for about 15 mins she focused mostly on the stitching, she said it was 100% legit and that I got a good deal on it.


----------



## alphaloria (Sep 21, 2012)

I usually spend in the $30-$100 range, on sale if possible, and buy maybe 2-3 bags a year. My current bag was purchased at a custom handbag shop in Philadelphia for around $75, and the bag I was carrying before that came off a sale table at Macys. I do like Coach bags and own three - two came from a sale at an outlet and one I bought full price as a special occasion present to myself (and I agree the logo bags are typically gaudy so two out of the three are not logo bags and the other's logo is subtle.)

The most I would spend? $500. But to spend anything over $150, I would have to put thought and planning into it and it would have to be for a special occasion. Of course I say that as I am getting ready to buy a house, so pretty soon I'll be using my Trader Joe's canvas bags as purses, lol.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 21, 2012)

lucky!!! good to hear a happy ending to an eBay story



> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually got it off eBay, I was really concerned about doing it because I thought it would be a fake, especially since the seller was from half way around the world, despite their good feedback... I just did as much research on the serial numbers and how they worked, the leather patterns and stitching online and etc. and I just compared all the info I had to the phots in the eBay ad..
> ...


----------



## suenotto (Oct 12, 2012)

I used to like Vera Bradley bags since I stopped carrying leather ones for various reasons. Now I shop on etsy.com for purses, they have such a wide range of styles and designs. I can always find something I like. I'd prefer to spend under $50 for a bag but depending on how awesome it is, I'll put out up to $100 or maybe a tiny bit more than that.


----------



## suenotto (Oct 12, 2012)

I do not like logo bags at all, or wearing logo clothing for that matter. Why would I pay a company to advertise their brand for them?


----------



## shellyCD (Oct 22, 2012)

under $50 and I have a lot of hand bags..i recently bout a [email protected] bag off craigslist for $65 which is way out of my price range..only reason is the bag was unused with price tag still intact..saved like $200 on that purchase so it was worth going outside my preset limit


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 23, 2012)

I tend to wear the same bag for months, until--for practicality or seasonal changes--I'm forced to switch it out. my most expensive bag is $200, but my others are usually $40-80ish. I usually shop at stores like TJ Maxx, or outlet shops like the Coach one.

I don't care so much for cost or brand, as quality/style. my favorite bag _ever_ was a $30 Forever21 hobo; I wore it pretty much all the time for 3 years, until I spilled something on the inside (I ruined it by trying to wash it).


----------



## Aisha (Oct 23, 2012)

I haven't spent more than $100 on a bag. I usually prefer the $50-60 range.


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Oct 23, 2012)

Great topic... this and shoes for me!!! I just bought a Cole Hann Leather tall tote bag and spent $179 for a $500 dollar back. On Sale.... that's the way on like to shop!!! )))))


----------



## fayeX (Oct 23, 2012)

I have no idea about bags... TJmaxx and Marshalls are the only shopping places here.

I'm using bags under $30 and would splurge on good quality ones under $100 in the future.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NaturalOrganicB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great topic... this and shoes for me!!! I just bought a Cole Hann Leather tall tote bag and spent $179 for a $500 dollar back. On Sale.... that's the way on like to shop!!! )))))


 I _LOVE_ Cole Haan shoes. The Nike Air in the soles make them so comfortable.


----------



## onthecontrary (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a handbad PROBLEM, lol. I spend a lot on them, but then I use them for at least 9 months to 1 year after purchasing, then rotate them a lot, so I only buy a new handbag every 2 or 3 years (unless I see something I _really_ like and have the money for it, or I get a gift). My current bag is Marc by Marc Jacobs, and it was $550. I have the matching wallet that I got as a gift- I usually don't really care about getting the matching accessories (especially when it's MJ!) but it's nice to have. I'd rather have a few nice bags that I rotate a lot than a lot of cheap bags that won't last.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a handbad PROBLEM, lol. I spend a lot on them, but then I use them for at least 9 months to 1 year after purchasing, then rotate them a lot, so I only buy a new handbag every 2 or 3 years (unless I see something I _really_ like and have the money for it, or I get a gift). My current bag is Marc by Marc Jacobs, and it was $550. I have the matching wallet that I got as a gift- I usually don't really care about getting the matching accessories (especially when it's MJ!) but it's nice to have. I'd rather have a few nice bags that I rotate a lot than a lot of cheap bags that won't last.


 The words handbag and problem should never be in the same sentence lol!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 23, 2012)

My most expensive bag was $1000. It also happens to be my favorite. I recently started buying cheaper bags, and other than the crappy zippers, I like them.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll spend $100-$400 for a bag, but I don't have that many since I'm in college I use a backpack everyday so don't get too much use out of a bag. Sometimes I carry a wristlet to school to hold my bus pass, student ID, CC, and the like. I'm planning to get a black Michael Kors Hamilton North/South with rose gold hardware but I've been spending so much on makeup with all the FF sales going on that it's been on the bottom of my shopping list. The retail is $348 so it should be just under $400 with tax, I'll probably get a wallet to go with it but I think I'll be able to find one for under $150 at the MK outlet.


----------



## Nakshidil (Oct 31, 2012)

My monetary situation has changed drastically for me this past 6 months or so. I'm a passionate Coachie and Chanel lover. Coach I'd buy new, Chanel I'd buy through consignment. The most I spent was $1,500 on a Chanel. $798 on a Coach. Now though, things have changed. I no longer live in a place where there's even a Coach outlet to check out, so I can't save money on bags that way. I'm sending 2 of my Chanels into a consignment store, and aim to use the money to buy another Chanel bag which I will be able to use on a daily basis. The two I'm getting rid of are a pochette and a tote. Both way too small for my personal tastes, although I used to love them both.

After I've bought my 'new to me' Chanel, it's going to be consignment/EBay all the way, no more regular stores for me. As to what my budget for any future bags will be, I guess it just depends on what cash I have at the time.

I have a small collection of bags, I think around 10 Coach and 3 Chanel. I rotate them all the time so I don't get bored with them. That helps a lot. I'd hate to have to carry the same bag month in, month out.


----------



## miamaelia (Jan 6, 2022)

Looking to buy a total of 6 designer handbags. You can PM/email me in-game with your price and how many you have to offer.


----------



## miamaelia (Jan 12, 2022)

miamaelia said:


> Looking to buy a total of 6 designer handbags. You can PM/email me in-game with your price and how many you have to offer.


no response


----------



## miamaelia (Jan 20, 2022)

why my comment is going on approval, again and again, Design Handbag?


----------



## stream26 (Mar 10, 2022)

I pretty much refuse to spend more than $100. I bought a brown leather Calvin Klein crossbody at TJ Maxx for $50, and a Fossil black leather crossbody at Macy's for $90. Those are my two everyday bags. They work great for me and still look good. I'll replace them when they get too worn.

If it's a trendy or patterned bag I know I won't use for more than a year, I won't spend more than $30 on one.


----------



## karenannn (Mar 11, 2022)

I absolutely agree. I do always buy leather bags, but I also always look for sales. Since I do buy quality, they last for years for me, even if I use the same one every day.


----------



## Gias (May 8, 2022)

Honestly? It depends on the bag but on average I spend on bag $100-$300.


----------



## Masque (May 11, 2022)

Gias said:


> Honestly? It depends on the bag but on average I spend on bag $100-$300.


What are your bag preferences?


----------



## Gias (Jul 13, 2022)

Masque said:


> What are your bag preferences?


MK, COach, Pinko, etc


----------



## Masque (Jul 15, 2022)

Gias said:


> MK, COach, Pinko, etc


How much are you willing to spend on these brands?


----------



## janellerowie (Aug 11, 2022)

Leather bags are my first choice, too. As for how much I spend, usually not more that 100$. But a girl can dream...


----------



## Masque (Aug 11, 2022)

janellerowie said:


> Leather bags are my first choice, too. As for how much I spend, usually not more that 100$. But a girl can dream...


Brand preference?


----------



## janellerowie (Aug 12, 2022)

Masque said:


> Brand preference?


Love Calvin Klein, dream about Marc Jacobs!


----------



## Masque (Aug 12, 2022)

janellerowie said:


> Love Calvin Klein, dream about Marc Jacobs!


Hand or shoulder?


----------



## davidjbaaaa (Aug 15, 2022)

A good quality cosmetic handbag will cost you about 200$-400$, which is very expensive in my opinion, but I found out that there are many websites that are selling these types of items in a much cheaper price range like _*kraumetikbrush.*_ So I suggest you all to have a look at it.


----------



## janellerowie (Aug 19, 2022)

Oh, that's a tough one! It really depends on the mood, if I feel a bit fancy - hand for sure, otherwise I go for the shoulder.


----------



## Masque (Aug 21, 2022)

janellerowie said:


> Oh, that's a tough one! It really depends on the mood, if I feel a bit fancy - hand for sure, otherwise I go for the shoulder.


Cool!
You should have both, right?


----------

